# Topics > Arts > Dance >  ELEVENPLAY + Rhizomatiks Research, Japan

## Airicist

ELEVENPLAY - elevenplay.net

youtube.com/elevenplay

Elevenplay on Wikipedia

Rhizomatiks co.,ltd., Tokyo, Japan - rhizomatiks.com

Rhizomatics director - Daito Manabo

----------


## Airicist

YASKAWA x Rhizomatiks x ELEVENPLAY

Published on Jul 7, 2015




> The technology performance was shown at the Yaskawa Electric Robot Village Opening Ceremony on June 1st, 2015. It was made possible by the collaboration of Rhizomatiks and ELEVENPLAY. Integrating the cutting-edge technology, the performance was aimed at making the audience feel and imagine the collaboration between humans and robots as well as the new possibilities of Yaskawa Electric.

----------


## Airicist

3 dancers and 24 drones (ELEVENPLAY + Rhizomatiks Research)

Published on Sep 17, 2015




> ELEVENPLAY x Rhizomatiks Research
> “3 dancers and 24 drones” 
> 
> Artistic direction and Choreograph: MIKIKO(ELEVENPLAY)
> Music: Setsuya Kurotaki(Rhizomatiks)
> Dancer: SAYA SHINOHARA, YUKA NUMATA and ERISA WAKISAKA(ELEVENPLAY)
> Artistic direction and drone + light programming:
> Daito Manabe (Rhizomatiks)
> Light drone design and development : Motoi Ishibashi
> ...

----------

